# Possessed Trunk, opens randomly



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

On my 2011 crude the truck randomly just opens. The button works and the key thing works fine. But Ill go into a store or something and come out and its open. Any one else seen this? The buttons are NOT being pushed


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

I know mine is from bumping the trunk button... I felt the same way tho!


----------



## Xlr8machineshop (Jul 17, 2011)

Mine wouldn't open without the key button on an off for about 2 weeks. now not at all so next oil change that's getting replaced


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Mine opens randomly, but it's from the other keys on my key ring hitting the trunk button in my pocket, lol.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I keep opening my trunk when I'm trying to unlock the car with gloves on.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Happens to me all the time.
Sensitive fob, even just being in your pocket will open it. Almost had a heart attack once when I was too tired to bring my gear in and trunk is open the next morning.

Would be nice if they could be reprogrammed, say to 3 clicks to open or hold for a couple seconds.


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

I agree, you should have to hold the button for 2 secs. like the remote start function. This happened to me so frequently I bought a clip that goes on your belt to hang the fob from. Hasn't happened since I stopped carrying it in my pocket.


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

I do have to say I have not had this issue yet.  but I also keep the FOB in an empty pocket other then the FOB. But I do see the design flaw with the FOB. Hopefully Stacy will foward this up and GM can design new ones.


----------



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

Mine does it when the keys are not even near me. They are sitting on the table and ill walk out and the trunk will be open. So i doubt its the FOB thats doing it. It did it once while i was driving too.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh in that case possessed then...


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

yeah i had the same thing happen to me..scared the crap out of me since i live in dorms and not in a good area, thought i got robbed. good thing my trunk is empty


----------



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

So i took it to the dealer today. The wiring harness is shorting out causing the trunk to open. I guess they said its a common problem.


----------



## cruzin_for_a_bruzin (Mar 4, 2011)

unitednations161 said:


> Mine does it when the keys are not even near me. They are sitting on the table and ill walk out and the trunk will be open. So i doubt its the FOB thats doing it. It did it once while i was driving too.


Mine is doing the same thing. At first I thought I was bumping the FOB in my pocket, but I came out this morning and it was open in my garage. Sounds like this is common and I will need to take it to the dealer.


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

unitednations161 said:


> So i took it to the dealer today. The wiring harness is shorting out causing the trunk to open. I guess they said its a common problem.


I had mine done a few weeks back. Trunk wouldn't open with the release button but FOB worked OK. They changed the harness and everything is good again. During the time it was not working I did have the trunk open on its own after starting the car. That only happened once, then I got it fixed.


----------



## oolowrideoo (Mar 2, 2011)

The trunk on my Grand Am always open when the battery died or was disconnected...


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

My Trunk never wants to open. I have issues getting mine to work. The car has to be completely unlocked and then hold the button. An the other day, it wouldn't open with the keys in the ignition. The button on the trunk refused to work until the key was out of the ignition. I think this was one of the poorly designed things for our car.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

When I first got my Cruze in Feb. 2011, I was having the same mystery trunk openings. I was suddenly having FLASHBACKS to when I had my POS, Motor Trend Car of the Year- 1999 Chrysler 300M that I HAD to nickname CHRISTINE after the Stephen King novel/movie by the same name! THAT car was possessed! With the Cruze, I didn't know what was happening. Then, one day I was outside doing some work and had the keys in my back pocket with nothing else in the pocket and the trunk opened. I have also had the doors lock and unlock and the alarm go off! ALL because the keys were in my back pocket and I was either bending down or sitting on the ground waxing the car. The be all end all was when I *STARTED* the car with the keys in my back pocket. THAT was scary. 

I have to agree that my problem is a result of the *POOR KEY FOB* design. Evidently one more thing that never happened to the Cruze during those 4 million miles of testing! Amazing. I now make a conscious effort to put the keys on the table once I am in the house. No more mystery events.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

mine opened and my sub was stolen,so the next day i tryed unplugging it and before you know it your trunk is locked forever lol,just lay some dynamat on the trunk lid and if it pops open it will just pop off the hinge and not flyu open to show off your trunk space


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you for everyone's feed back on this issue. I have documented everyone's concerns and have forwarded them on. 
~Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

AkotaHsky said:


> My Trunk never wants to open. I have issues getting mine to work. The car has to be completely unlocked and then hold the button. An the other day, it wouldn't open with the keys in the ignition. The button on the trunk refused to work until the key was out of the ignition. I think this was one of the poorly designed things for our car.



AkotaHsky,
I would suggest that you take your key fob into your dealership and explain to them what is happening. They should be able to get this fixed for you. If you have any further questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Thank you for everyone's feed back on this issue. I have documented everyone's concerns and have forwarded them on.
> ~Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Stacey-

I should have added that when all my crazy events happened and the key fob was in the back pocket of my jeans- those were* REGULAR* fit jeans, NOT ones 10 sizes too big! That could make a difference I would imagine!


----------



## Xlr8machineshop (Jul 17, 2011)

Mine won't open at all anymore without the key which has to be out of the ignition.so I tried another key while I one was in the ignition an that won't work. I do alot of deliveries and can't afford to shut off the car every time I need to get in the trunk. So its going to the dealer tmrw but Im sure it will be a recall soon.


----------



## cruzin_for_a_bruzin (Mar 4, 2011)

Xlr8machineshop said:


> Mine won't open at all anymore without the key which has to be out of the ignition.so I tried another key while I one was in the ignition an that won't work. I do alot of deliveries and can't afford to shut off the car every time I need to get in the trunk. So its going to the dealer tmrw but Im sure it will be a recall soon.


My truck doesn't open when the key is in the ignition either. I don't think it's supposed to. Has anyone else tried this?

Taking my car to the dealer tomorrow. Truck randomly opens and the button on truck doesn't always work.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Xlr8machineshop said:


> Mine won't open at all anymore without the key which has to be out of the ignition.so I tried another key while I one was in the ignition an that won't work. I do alot of deliveries and can't afford to shut off the car every time I need to get in the trunk. So its going to the dealer tmrw but Im sure it will be a recall soon.



Xlr8machineshop,
When trying to open the trunk with the vehicle running you have to do so by pressing the touch pad above the license plate but you must also have the doors unlocked. Vehicles with an automatic transmission must be in P (Park), vehicles with a manual transmission must have the park brake applied. I hope this helps you. If you still are having an issue with your trunk I would suggest that you have your dealership look into it for you. Please keep me posted on this issue.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## cruzin_for_a_bruzin (Mar 4, 2011)

I took my cruze to the dealer to look into this issue. They found corrosion at the trunk release switch. They replaced the rear license plate lamp wiring harness with the release switch. No more possessed trunk. Waited 3 days for the part to be shipped from Lansing, MI to Detroit, but actual service only took 30 minutes.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

cruzin_for_a_bruzin said:


> I took my cruze to the dealer to look into this issue. They found corrosion at the trunk release switch. They replaced the rear license plate lamp wiring harness with the release switch. No more possessed trunk. Waited 3 days for the part to be shipped from Lansing, MI to Detroit, but actual service only took 30 minutes.




cruzin_for_a_bruzin,
I am happy to hear that the dealer was able to fix your vehicle for you. If you have any further questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

The design is rediculous. It happened to me once at my local shops, and i lost about $100 worth of games for my ps3. I am now very cautious when parking my car at shops and what not, so much so that i take my keys out of my pocket and hold them until i am out of range.

Just read above post in regard to the MT. So if my handbrake is on, and the car is still running i can open the boot? There is nothing more infuriating than it not opening while the car is running.


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

I came out yesterday from work to find my trunk open. Not sure if I bumped the fob or not on the way into the office. If I find it that way again, probably will take it in. I don't have a lot of crap in my pocket and only a few other keys on my keyring.


----------



## CND-Highway (Apr 1, 2012)

my trunk opened randomly...my keys were upstairs...i was working in my garage and next thing I know the trunk popped open. I thought there was something to the key fob but my keys were not in pockets but away upstairs on the kitchen counter.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I'd sell the house if I were you.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Mick said:


> I'd sell the house if I were you.


^^:funnypost:


----------



## CND-Highway (Apr 1, 2012)

Mick said:


> I'd sell the house if I were you.


Funny...hard to sell a house with possessed charactistics as well...you should see the issues with the lighting here! :th_SmlyROFL:


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Well today my trunk opened randomly. My friend went up to me and said my trunk was open and all i did was laugh, since we usually mess around so much.

I went outside and, it actually was open... I probably the trunk release button on my FOB. Like a boss.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Well today my trunk opened randomly. My friend went up to me and said my trunk was open and all i did was laugh, since we usually mess around so much.
> 
> I went outside and, it actually was open... I probably the trunk release button on my FOB. Like a boss.


Seems like it would be an easy software change to either: have to hold the button down for a couple seconds or have to hit if twice.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

CND-Highway said:


> Funny...hard to sell a house with possessed charactistics as well...you should see the issues with the lighting here! :th_SmlyROFL:


 fftopic:If you lived in Connecticut, I would guess that your electric company would be CL&P! They are ALWAYS having weird things happen to their poor customers! Usually they blame the squirrels. Sometimes it's the wind or a hurricane, but sometimes it's just a nice sunny day that the power goes out!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

At what mileage is everyone having these issues?


----------



## NyteSnyper (Jan 30, 2012)

Mine started at ~600, still happens randomly...


----------



## cruzin_for_a_bruzin (Mar 4, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> At what mileage is everyone having these issues?


Mine was ~15k miles.


----------



## gmarcucio (Apr 19, 2011)

I have 2011 LTZ with 11,000 miles on it and the same thing I thought I was hitting the key FOB but today it popped open 3 times by itself and my key FOBs were on my table. I'm calling my dealer tomorrow. Also a couple of times for about 3 days straight my trunk button wouldn't open the trunk but then it started working again. Love the car but driving around with the trunk open all of the time is killing my gas mileage!!!


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

Had this happen for the first time yesterday. Confident the button got pressed in my pocket.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

gmarcucio said:


> I have 2011 LTZ with 11,000 miles on it and the same thing I thought I was hitting the key FOB but today it popped open 3 times by itself and my key FOBs were on my table. I'm calling my dealer tomorrow. Also a couple of times for about 3 days straight my trunk button wouldn't open the trunk but then it started working again. Love the car but driving around with the trunk open all of the time is killing my gas mileage!!!



gmarcucio,
I understand that this issue can be frustrating. I would like you to keep me updated on your appointment at your dealer. If you have any further questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## jaszypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

Happened only once to me at 5,000km. /shrug


----------



## tbill (Dec 4, 2011)

didn't read the whole topic, but there is a tsb for the harness for the lic. plate lamps/trunk pad being corroded and causing the afore-mentioned issues.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

tbill said:


> didn't read the whole topic, but there is a tsb for the harness for the lic. plate lamps/trunk pad being corroded and causing the afore-mentioned issues.


Got a link to the Service Note?


----------



## CND-Highway (Apr 1, 2012)

Mine started at about 8,000KMs - I had posted in another link about the results of my dealership service re the mysterious trunk opening. It was a corroded pressure pad so they switched it our with a new one. It hasn't popped open on its own since. 

One funny comment, when I was with the service technician dropping off my car, she had my keys on the counter...I asked her if she had pushed the trunk button on the fob and she had not. She was witness to the wonders of a corroded pressure pad as my trunked popped open while in the service bay! I was relieved because sometimes the service folks must look at customers like we are crazy! I felt vindicated.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

CND-Highway said:


> Mine started at about 8,000KMs - I had posted in another link about the results of my dealership service re the mysterious trunk opening. It was a corroded pressure pad so they switched it our with a new one. It hasn't popped open on its own since.
> 
> One funny comment, when I was with the service technician dropping off my car, she had my keys on the counter...I asked her if she had pushed the trunk button on the fob and she had not. She was witness to the wonders of a corroded pressure pad as my trunked popped open while in the service bay! I was relieved because sometimes the service folks must look at customers like we are crazy! I felt vindicated.



LOL...Don't they *ALWAYS* look at customers like we're CRAZY when we have a legitimate complaint?


----------



## augusta (Mar 9, 2011)

At around 14k miles I noticed that I was no longer able to open the trunk by using the trunk pad even though it had worked before as long as the car was unlocked. About 2k miles later...the trunk is randomly opening. Sometimes it opens if I press the lock or unlock on my key fob... And sometimes it opens just because it wants to. Seems to be happening more frequently. Going to call the dealership... :-(


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

augusta said:


> At around 14k miles I noticed that I was no longer able to open the trunk by using the trunk pad even though it had worked before as long as the car was unlocked. About 2k miles later...the trunk is randomly opening. Sometimes it opens if I press the lock or unlock on my key fob... And sometimes it opens just because it wants to. Seems to be happening more frequently. Going to call the dealership... :-(



augusta,
I would suggest that you contact your dealer in regards to this issue. If you would like me to contact your dealer and set your appointment up for you please send me a PM with your name, VIN, dealership and your available days and times. Either way, I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

akotahsky said:


> got a link to the service note?


pi0492a


----------



## ShyEco (Dec 14, 2011)

Had this happen to me... while it was raining out...


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

My trunk has popped three times in three months. Last week I set up an appointment with my dealer's service department, including the service note number, to look at it this morning.

Eyeroll #1: When I arrived, they had no idea why I was there. :uhh:
Eyeroll #2: "Wow, really? I've never heard of that happening!"
Eyeroll #3: "OK, yep, the TSB came right up when I searched. Gotta order the part." Yes, I know, that's why I made the appointment LAST WEEK so it could be fixed on my one day off.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

coinneach said:


> Yes, I know, that's why I made the appointment LAST WEEK so it could be fixed on my one day off.


This is a huge issue I have with the dealer network. When you schedule an appointment you explain the issue over the phone, so they could easily see if there is any TSB for the car with a similar issue & order parts DAYS ahead of time. Not like they won't eventually use the parts on another car if they are not needed. Requiring a tech to hear/see/smell an issue is ridiculous especially with an intermittent issue. I think they just like getting out of fixing things by saying "can not duplicate".

The more inconvenient each service call is(especially having to make two trips) the less likely I will buy another car from that dealer/chevy & I'm sure most other people would think the same.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

coinneach said:


> I know, that's why I made the appointment LAST WEEK so it could be fixed on my one day off.


Hmm. I wonder if this is an example of another service department with cash flow issues? In any case, it's an major inconvenience to the customer. It is really too bad there is no corporate ranking system for dealer service departments. I've asked and been told there is no internal, nor external rating system within GM for these folks. All you can do is open an issue with GM and hope enough customers make their complaints known also. That doesn't help you get your vehicle fixed any sooner though.

On an additional thought, I'm beginning to wonder if the Cruzen electronics are way too susceptible to spurious RF signals and causing various processors on board to do strange things. If you look at all of the strange electronic related issues folks have posted here, and the dealer not being able to reproduce them, I'm inclined to think that Chevy didn't sweat the details of the Cruze electronic/software systems enough.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

That could very well be. The stereo's habit of resetting to XM when I try to play an artist that it doesn't like on my iPod, f'rinstance (just proving that Chevy's electronics guys have no taste, because Black Carl are freakin' AWESOME).


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

The phantom trunk opening is the ONLY issue I've had with my Cruze. I took it to the dealer and they installed the new switch assembly per the bulletin. It made the issue better but it still opened twice in about a 2 week period. I took it back to the dealership and they disconnected a wire (from the BCM???) to isolate 1/2 the system. For the last 2 weeks it hasn't opened on it's own. I'm going to bring it back later this week and let them know the results and see what that information tells them.


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> Hmm. I wonder if this is an example of another service department with cash flow issues?


I would think that having to schedule that far in advance is more a product of not having enough techs as opposed to a cash flow issue.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

cecaa850 said:


> I would think that having to schedule that far in advance is more a product of not having enough techs as opposed to a cash flow issue.


I don't buy that. He scheduled the appt. a week in advance because that's when he had time off to take the car in. When he got there, they told him they had to order parts and he had to bring it back a second time. The service manager can't schedule workers a week out????.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

spacedout said:


> This is a huge issue I have with the dealer network. When you schedule an appointment you explain the issue over the phone, so they could easily see if there is any TSB for the car with a similar issue & order parts DAYS ahead of time. Not like they won't eventually use the parts on another car if they are not needed. Requiring a tech to hear/see/smell an issue is ridiculous especially with an intermittent issue. I think they just like getting out of fixing things by saying "can not duplicate".
> 
> The more inconvenient each service call is(especially having to make two trips) the less likely I will buy another car from that dealer/chevy & I'm sure most other people would think the same.


This is no different than how Porsche, Audi, BMW, etc opperate. At least when my other car goes in for service I get a loaner so I don't care what the parts department has or does not have. No different than calling you doctor and trying to get a script for something. Until he sees you your not getting anything.


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> I don't buy that. He scheduled the appt. a week in advance because that's when he had time off to take the car in. When he got there, they told him they had to order parts and he had to bring it back a second time. The service manager can't schedule workers a week out????.


I misunderstood. I thought the dealer had a week of backed up appointments.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

David1 said:


> This is no different than how Porsche, Audi, BMW, etc opperate. At least when my other car goes in for service I get a loaner so I don't care what the parts department has or does not have. No different than calling you doctor and trying to get a script for something. Until he sees you your not getting anything.


Hey, my PCP and endo are johnny-on-the-spot when I need a refill. I usually get a text from Walgreen's within an hour saying to come pick it up.


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

The dealer put a BCM in my car to fix the random opening issues. So far, so good.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

cecaa850 said:


> The dealer put a BCM in my car to fix the random opening issues. So far, so good.


How did the dealership discover the source of the problem? Was there a TSB or PI out for this issue that they were able to refer to?

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> How did the dealership discover the source of the problem? Was there a TSB or PI out for this issue that they were able to refer to?


I'll bet it was a SWAG update by a dealership trying to do right by the customer.


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> How did the dealership discover the source of the problem? Was there a TSB or PI out for this issue that they were able to refer to?
> 
> Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


There are 2 things that will open the trunk. A the rear switch and the key fob. The issue with the rear switch was corrosion causing a completed circuit back at the rear of the vehicle. That was eliminated when they replaced it on my first visit. That left the keyless entry method via the bcm. The dealership disconected a wire at the bcm disabling the remote opening of the trunk. I drove the vehicle for 2 weeks like that and the trunk never opened. They deduced that the BCM was sending an opening signal when not called for and replaced the BCM. Apparantly they have seen other odd issues with the BCM's. As of today, it is still functioning as it should with no phantom openings. As far as I know, there's no TSB's, it's something they figured out on their own.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

cecaa850 said:


> There are 2 things that will open the trunk. A the rear switch and the key fob. The issue with the rear switch was corrosion causing a completed circuit back at the rear of the vehicle. That was eliminated when they replaced it on my first visit. That left the keyless entry method via the bcm. The dealership disconected a wire at the bcm disabling the remote opening of the trunk. I drove the vehicle for 2 weeks like that and the trunk never opened. They deduced that the BCM was sending an opening signal when not called for and replaced the BCM. Apparantly they have seen other odd issues with the BCM's. As of today, it is still functioning as it should with no phantom openings. As far as I know, there's no TSB's, it's something they figured out on their own.


Thanks for that info. It will be very helpful for future members who may run into this issue to know all possible causes for a given problem.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

cecaa850 said:


> There are 2 things that will open the trunk. A the rear switch and the key fob. The issue with the rear switch was corrosion causing a completed circuit back at the rear of the vehicle. That was eliminated when they replaced it on my first visit. That left the keyless entry method via the bcm. The dealership disconected a wire at the bcm disabling the remote opening of the trunk. I drove the vehicle for 2 weeks like that and the trunk never opened. They deduced that the BCM was sending an opening signal when not called for and replaced the BCM. Apparantly they have seen other odd issues with the BCM's. As of today, it is still functioning as it should with no phantom openings. As far as I know, there's no TSB's, it's something they figured out on their own.


Let's hear it for a dealership doing the extra effort to fix a customer's problem! I wonder if the new BCM has a different part number or suffix?


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

I'll see if the part # is on the receipt.


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

I'll not post the part # as my trunk popped on it's own last night. Stay tuned................................


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

cecaa850 said:


> I'll not post the part # as my trunk popped on it's own last night. Stay tuned................................


Hmmm. Back to my spurious RF interference theory. Do you have someone with a ham radio, or ground plane CB antenna close by? Are you near a cell phone tower? High voltage power lines overhead?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

cecaa850 said:


> I'll not post the part # as my trunk popped on it's own last night. Stay tuned................................


Wow, SMH!


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> Hmmm. Back to my spurious RF interference theory. Do you have someone with a ham radio, or ground plane CB antenna close by? Are you near a cell phone tower? High voltage power lines overhead?


No
No
No
No

It's actually happened at different locations.


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Wow, SMH!


I had to google SMH to see what it meant!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

cecaa850 said:


> No
> No
> No
> No
> ...


Well, I'll give your dealer credit for at least trying the new BCM. This one is a real forehead slapper. It could be RF interference, a flaw in the software, or a wiring issue. Until you either can reproduce the problem at will, or they replace every involved component, it will continue to haunt you. Has the problem ever repeated itself in the same location? Can you document any sequence of events with operating the car every time it has popped the trunk? I know this sounds a bit involved, but I am thinking back to my days as a programmer and analyst to pinpoint something.

When it has popped the trunk on you, have you been in a store that uses RFID scanners at either the Point Of Sale Terminal or at the exits, and then found your trunk open? Which entry system do you have. The regular keyless entry or the Keyless Access with push-button start?


----------



## Knucklehead1964 (Jul 18, 2012)

Has happened to me in 2012 Cruze, The Trunk Button is sensitive! So putting keys in Pocket could open Trunk, My Friend also put keys in Purse came back out and Trunk was open.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I also think the trunk button is to easy to bump. GM should Make it so you have to unlock the doors to open trunk(kinda to opposite of using remote start, having to press lock then crank). seem this would be an easy software update for the car & would eliminate bumping the button. Much easier than redesigning the remote.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

spacedout said:


> I also think the trunk button is to easy to bump. GM should Make it so you have to unlock the doors to open trunk(kinda to opposite of using remote start, having to press lock then crank). seem this would be an easy software update for the car & would eliminate bumping the button. Much easier than redesigning the remote.


They should just change the software so the open trunk button on the fob has to be pressed for a few seconds to open the trunk.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

rbtec said:


> They should just change the software so the open trunk button on the fob has to be pressed for a few seconds to open the trunk.


That might stop some of the unintended opening, but if you can press the button in your pocket purse now I bet it will still happen if yo have to hold the button for a few seconds. 
When the car is running & the doors are locked the rear handle & key fob will not open the trunk, seems like my idea would make it work the same when the car is off.


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> When it has popped the trunk on you, have you been in a store that uses RFID scanners at either the Point Of Sale Terminal or at the exits, and then found your trunk open? Which entry system do you have. The regular keyless entry or the Keyless Access with push-button start?


I've found it open at home and at work, which is where I am a vast majority of the time. At work, I'd park my car, put my keys in my lunch box and go inside. I figured that would eliminate any chance of pocket poppage. Normally at home, I have my keys in my pocket, especially in the AM before work.

I have normal keyless entry with no remote start. Of note at work I normally have my car unlocked but at home I normally have the the vehicle locked.


----------



## ckcruze (Apr 3, 2012)

In my cruze the cultprit was an HID conversion which caused a shortcircuit. I removed the HID and voila the trunk got back to it's usual self.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

cecaa850 said:


> Of note at work I normally have my car unlocked but at home I normally have the the vehicle locked.


Interesting. I'm paranoid as one can be, so my cars are locked all the time, even at a gas station. I don't know how large your work lot is, but I'd be locking the car there too. There are dirtbags roaming large lots looking for stuff to steal. If they see nothing inside, some of them pop trunks or hatches to see what is hidden back there. We've had two occaisions in our neighborhood where soemone wanders through in the wee hours trying cars that are left outside (most of them). One slimeball even left a slim jim behind. I still think this is an RF issue. 

I once had a customer that would randomly lose the entire warehouse computer network and their cordless runner phones for 10 to 30 seconds. I spent a week on site trying to figure it out. One day, the network went down and I noticed that train went by at the same time. After that, we documented the failure every time a train went by. Turns out the crew radios were slamming the customer's electronics. It seems the transmitters on the locomotives were powerful enough to interfere. After calling the railroad and finding out what frequency(s) they were using, we were able to shield the customer's gear.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I was describing this happening with my son today and he tells me there is a '12 2LT RS at his work that is constantly sitting with the trunk popped. He closes it and tells the owner. She says she comes out from work and it's open a lot. Guess she doesn't care enough to take it in. His comment was the same as mine, random RF interference. It would be interesting to wander around a Chevy dealer's lot and press the trunk button on your fob to see if it opens other trunks.


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

Took the vehicle back in. The dealer disconnected something else. I'll drive it a couple weeks and report back.


----------



## jaszypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

My trunk has been found open a couple of times throughout the ownership of this cruze. Happens rarely. Can't seem to pinpoint how or what is causing the issue. The key fob is INDEEED very sensitive but it can't simply be user error. Brought it to the attention of the dealership while I was getting work done for the recall (don't even get me started on that) and they ordered some new parts for the wiring and/or trunk lid door.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

This whole trunk thing sucks! We all know that during the holiday shopping season, we put gifts in the trunk and not in the car cabin to hopefully avoid theft but with this possessed trunk opening on its own at random, maybe it would be best just to put the gifts in the car's back seat after all. At least if they did break into the car as opposed to the trunk just being wide open for the gifts to be taken, you'd might be able to live with it more?


----------



## Skraeling (May 30, 2012)

mine is indeed possessed also.


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

Glad I found this thread. My trunk has not opened by the touch pad over the lic plate for months now. It has never opened on it own yet. I know now that I should call the dealer first and see if they can get the parts in first (probably not because they think most customers have no idea whats going on). I just hope my trunk doesn t open on it s own when I m transporting hundreds of pounds pot. LOL.
15K miles... issue started at about 10K.


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

Mine opened at home this weekend BUT I had the keys in my pocket and did a lot of squatting. The keys are now permanently out of my pocket. We'll see what happens.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

One month post-TSB, my trunk hasn't popped.


----------



## jaszypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

The wiring and trunk button has been replaced. Same TSB posted here. Here's to hoping it doesn't randomly open again 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Nickerbacher (Jan 17, 2012)

Just had my harness changed out too. Trunk was always a pain to manually open since new, now its fixed. 2012 Eco 7 months old.


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> Well, I'll give your dealer credit for at least trying the new BCM. This one is a real forehead slapper. It could be RF interference, a flaw in the software, or a wiring issue. Until you either can reproduce the problem at will, or they replace every involved component, it will continue to haunt you. Has the problem ever repeated itself in the same location? Can you document any sequence of events with operating the car every time it has popped the trunk? I know this sounds a bit involved, but I am thinking back to my days as a programmer and analyst to pinpoint something.
> 
> When it has popped the trunk on you, have you been in a store that uses RFID scanners at either the Point Of Sale Terminal or at the exits, and then found your trunk open? Which entry system do you have. The regular keyless entry or the Keyless Access with push-button start?


Software bugs, RF interference--all reminds me of Toyota's acceleration issues...


----------



## JRS (Mar 17, 2013)

I know I am resurrecting an old post, but I found this site from a Google search. My question, did anyone have the random trunk pop situation AFTER the rear harness was replaced? I have this problem on a similar GM car (2010 Camaro) that uses the same key fob. Seems every time I put this remote in my pocket, it pops the trunk. Basically, it is the same issue on my car, but there is no TSB for the rear harness like there is for the Cruze. I am trying to determine if there are any cross-platform similarities. 

Thanks Guys! 
Junior


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

JRS said:


> Seems every time I put this remote in my pocket, it pops the trunk.


Patient: "doctor, it hurts when I do this."

doctor: "don't do that."

Sorry, couldn't resist. When I put the fob for my car in my pocket, it either locks the car, unlocks the car, or sets off the panic alarm.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

JRS said:


> I know I am resurrecting an old post, but I found this site from a Google search. My question, did anyone have the random trunk pop situation AFTER the rear harness was replaced? I have this problem on a similar GM car (2010 Camaro) that uses the same key fob. Seems every time I put this remote in my pocket, it pops the trunk. Basically, it is the same issue on my car, but there is no TSB for the rear harness like there is for the Cruze. I am trying to determine if there are any cross-platform similarities.
> 
> Thanks Guys!
> Junior


Before harness replacement, my trunk would pop about once per month. Since replacement, never.


----------



## fre22 (May 10, 2013)

*trunk opens*

Went outside this morning the headlights of my 2011 Cruze were on and the trunk was open. Car started and from the looks of it, the lights hadn't been on that long because they were still very bright. This was at 4:30 a.m., so obviously everyone in the house had been asleep and no one had touched the keys. I couldn't get the trunk to close. Drove to work with it cracked open. Finally at work, after daylight dawned and I could see, I was able to close the trunk. But it took a few tries.
Very weird.


----------



## Matt V (May 4, 2011)

Just curious, was there a service bulletin for the trunk latch? Did you have to pay to get it fixed? My trunk started opening on it own over the weekend, about every half hour I have to go close it. The dealer is quoting $285.00 to replace the switch, since my warranty has expired because of the mileage.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Last week I went to work and about two hours into the shift, Someone came and told me my trunk was open. I figured I must of hit the wrong button on accident when I first arrived.
From reading a few posts, this seems to be a much bigger issue than hitting the button on accident?


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

Weird a few months ago had this happen but thought I must have hit the button, was sure I did not tho! About 2 weeks ago I had trunk button and harness replaced because it wouldn't open at all, unless you used the key pop button. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

My trunk pops open randomly sometimes and I know I did not push the button.... I told my wife it must be haunted and we just kinda laughed it off, but it has happened about 3 times now.... Purchased about a month and a half ago so it is still very new.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

caughron01 said:


> My trunk pops open randomly sometimes and I know I did not push the button.... I told my wife it must be haunted and we just kinda laughed it off, but it has happened about 3 times now.... Purchased about a month and a half ago so it is still very new.


When you don't tie them up that well back there they can escape you know?

In all seriousness, take it to the dealer when you get a chance and have them swap out the harness for you. Figured they would have this fixed in a 2013...


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

iKermit said:


> When you don't tie them up that well back there they can escape you know?
> 
> In all seriousness, take it to the dealer when you get a chance and have them swap out the harness for you. Figured they would have this fixed in a 2013...


So this is really a known issue with the harness? Yes, if it has been previously noted in vehicles as early as 2011 they should of had that fixed. 

I will bring it up on my first oil change unless it just starts going crazy on me. I just don't like going to dealers, I am not sure why, I just don't like them ....


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> GM has issued *PI0924* for the problem of "...Intermittent unwanted trunk opening while vehicle is parked..." which consists of installation of a "2-Shot" trunk relay. This problem is detailed (see page 5) in the May-issue of GM's TechLink on-line magazine: http://sandyblogs.com/techlink/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/May-Techlink-2013-F.pdf





caughron01 said:


> So this is really a known issue with the harness? Yes, if it has been previously noted in vehicles as early as 2011 they should of had that fixed.
> 
> I will bring it up on my first oil change unless it just starts going crazy on me. I just don't like going to dealers, I am not sure why, I just don't like them ....


You and me sir.

See quote from 70AARCUDA.


----------



## Matt V (May 4, 2011)

I picked up my Cruze from the dealer yesterday. My trunk randomly opening is being caused by, corrosion on the release switch harness causing a short in the switch. They are telling me that they need to replace the switch and harness for a cost of $348.00.....


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Matt V said:


> I picked up my Cruze from the dealer yesterday. My trunk randomly opening is being caused by, corrosion on the release switch harness causing a short in the switch. They are telling me that they need to replace the switch and harness for a cost of $348.00.....


Are you still under warranty? If so you shouldn't have to pay a DIME for it. Stupid stealership.


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

Yeah it def should be free of charge because of the tsb anyways even if its over!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Ecolindsey (Jul 9, 2013)

*Crazy trunk release*

I have the same issue. It's quite the problem as it happens all the time now. GM, please fix this! Pronto! Before someone breaks into my car through my possessed trunk.


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

I've had it happen to me AFTER the switch and harness was replaced. The keyless remote has a pretty good range and if you have the keys in your pocket and squat down, it'll open the trunk. The trunk button is fairly sensitive to pressure. My trunk has never opened on it's own when my keys are hanging up.


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

I've had this happen a few times on my '13 LT/RS.

Will be taking it the dealer soon as I've been afraid to leave things in the car.

Is there an official website/page where I can have them pull up the claim number *PI0924*, as most places frown upon things relayed from a internet forum...


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Here's one source:

Search Results PI0924


----------



## rjchoops (Oct 15, 2013)

My trunk can be opened when the car is locked and the key fob is inside the house. You can just go up to the trunk and push the button under the trunk lid. Obviously this shouldn't happen. Any solutions? BTW, I have a LTZ if that matters.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Well my truck has finally decided to open itself randomly. I've noticed that it cannot be from the key-fob. I leave my keys in the ignition when I'm parked in the garage and whenever I come outside I notice my trunk is open.

I wonder if I have something else wrong that the "2 tap" fix can't fix.

I'm going to the dealer tomorrow to see what they think. If this is a known issue with the Cruze is this covered even if you are outside the 3yr/36000 warranty?


----------



## billb (Apr 22, 2014)

Have 2011 Cruze. The random trunk opening just started last week for me.
Sounds like a real problem, there is another thread open on this site that has 
6 pages of comments. Hmmm..... not happy that i will have to pay for this problem,
seems to me this is outside of normal operating conditions. I don't mind paying for
normal usage maintenance but design flaws is another issue.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Nobody said:


> Well my truck has finally decided to open itself randomly. I've noticed that it cannot be from the key-fob. I leave my keys in the ignition when I'm parked in the garage and whenever I come outside I notice my trunk is open.
> 
> I wonder if I have something else wrong that the "2 tap" fix can't fix.
> 
> I'm going to the dealer tomorrow to see what they think. If this is a known issue with the Cruze is this covered even if you are outside the 3yr/36000 warranty?


If keys in the key fob is disabled. It may be the trunk mounted switch and not the relay. I'm actually in the dealership for mine and there was at least 6 techs standing around trying to figure out why the button sometimes works or doesn't work. 



rjchoops said:


> My trunk can be opened when the car is locked and the key fob is inside the house. You can just go up to the trunk and push the button under the trunk lid. Obviously this shouldn't happen. Any solutions? BTW, I have a LTZ if that matters.


It matters because it's a LTZ kinda sorta. This is the year w/o the buttons on the handle to unlock right? How close are the keys to the car from inside the house? I know with Bluetooth you can be like almost 2 cars away when the MyLink system can snatch your call from private to speakerphone. 



Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Nobody said:


> I'm going to the dealer tomorrow to see what they think. If this is a known issue with the Cruze is this covered even if you are outside the 3yr/36000 warranty?


Unfortunately if your outside the B2B warrenty any fix will be out of pocket, even if every single cruze is afflicted.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I'm sorry to hear that you all are experiencing this concern with your trunks. I cannot guarantee anything, but I will be glad to look into this concern for you. Please send a private message referencing this thread if any extra assistance is needed. Thank you.

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## aewid (Apr 16, 2011)

Having the same problem here with my 2011. Trunk popped open when I stepped out of the car while it was running. Also have been finding it open in the morning when it is sitting in the garage with the key on the dash so I know it isn't an inadvertent bump of the fob. Also found it open when coming back to it sitting in the parking lot. Just thought I'd throw my two cents in. Appointment with the dealer.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Mick said:


> Happens to me all the time.
> Sensitive fob, even just being in your pocket will open it. Almost had a heart attack once when I was too tired to bring my gear in and trunk is open the next morning.
> 
> Would be nice if they could be reprogrammed, say to 3 clicks to open or hold for a couple seconds.



Me too


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Patman said:


> Me too


Newest re-program changes trunk release to a two second(approx) hold button for release to occur....changes the push button on the lid to the same delay.

I'm told all 2014 to current are configured this way.

Rob


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Forgot to mention.....when the lid is found open and there is no way the FOB could have been activated, such as if it was in the car, be certain to let the dealer know this....it often means the release button on the lid is dying.

Rob


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Robby said:


> Forgot to mention.....when the lid is found open and there is no way the FOB could have been activated, such as if it was in the car, be certain to let the dealer know this....it often means the release button on the lid is dying.
> 
> Rob


I agree, however I would say its more of a sign of the trunk mounted switch shorting out, due to water intrusion/corrosion. Since the 2015 model has the trunk release on the dash, is their even a failure prone external switch anymore?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

spacedout said:


> I agree, however I would say its more of a sign of the trunk mounted switch shorting out, due to water intrusion/corrosion. Since the 2015 model has the trunk release on the dash, is their even a failure prone external switch anymore?


Let me walk across the showroom and get you an answer. 


*Edit... Still there.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Robby said:


> Newest re-program changes trunk release to a two second(approx) hold button for release to occur....changes the push button on the lid to the same delay.
> 
> I'm told all 2014 to current are configured this way.
> 
> Rob


Robby, the 2014 will pop open on the FOB with the slightest touch. I have all my worldly possessions in my Trunk and found it popped open due to me or my pants. I am also amazed the power the remote has working thru solid steel elevators or here on the 12th floor at Harrah's


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Robby, the 2014 will pop open on the FOB with the slightest touch. I have all my worldly possessions in my Trunk and found it popped open due to me or my pants. I am also amazed the power the remote has working thru solid steel elevators or here on the 12th floor at Harrah's


Then I will WAG it was a mid-year change.

Merc6?
Any input on this?

Rob


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Robby said:


> Newest re-program changes trunk release to a two second(approx) hold button for release to occur....changes the push button on the lid to the same delay.
> 
> I'm told all 2014 to current are configured this way.
> 
> Rob


My 2014 is not like this so I guess I'll be needing a trip to the dealer as well.


----------



## just a cruzer (Nov 23, 2014)

I think mine was the fob in my pocket.. I used to come out to an opened trunk in the morning. lol


----------



## silver2kws6 (Jul 6, 2013)

So they will fix this without a bumper to bumper warrenty ?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

silver2kws6 said:


> So they will fix this without a bumper to bumper warrenty ?


Nope.....if out of warranty it's on your dime.

Rob


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

silver2kws6 said:


> So they will fix this without a bumper to bumper warranty ?


Fix what? the sensitive FOB?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Robby said:


> Then I will WAG it was a *mid-year change*.
> 
> Merc6?
> Any input on this?
> ...


Earlier 14 prior to February 28, 2014 are still single press key fobs and external trunk buttons until they go into the bcm and change it to momentary press. 

http://sandyblogs.com/techlink/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/June-Techlink-2014-F.pdf Page 7

14's after that already have it done and have have "hold" on the trunk button of the key fob.












Patman said:


> Fix what? the sensitive FOB?


No, it changes the entire programing of how the trunk opens. Prior to this it was a relay swap (PI#0924B) that you had to press the button a few times to open. If you got this relay and not the updated button, Jesus take the wheel is my only way of describing it w/o typing a series paragraphs on how secret of a button push sequence you have to follow to get into the trunk. End of the day you don't have to worry about it opening while you are at work or home with all the Christmas presents open for the taking. They don't call this place up here Thieveland w/o a reason.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Actually, I did the relay swap.....known as a 'two shot' it all boils down to two button presses, either remote or at the deck lid release, about a second apart......press, one one thousand, press again.....opens.

It works fine but could cause the next owner consternation if not explained.
With that in mind, I have considered re-installing the original relay and having the release delay programmed into it.

Sounds silly fretting over the next owner but I am notorius for getting a hair up my behind and trading my daily drivers for something else I'm sure I can't live without.

And to finish derailing this thread, for some reason though, this car has been able to keep me entertained enouph to make me consider a possible longer term ownership.
A good car, to a mechanic, is one that doesn't require much service......meaning unscheduled service.

This one has been flawless.

Rob


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Robby said:


> Actually, I did the relay swap.....known as a 'two shot' it all boils down to two button presses, either remote or at the deck lid release, about a second apart......press, one one thousand, press again.....opens.
> 
> It works fine but could cause the next owner consternation if not explained.


 It can also cause constipation for example if all your medicine is shoved in the trunk as mine is during my relocation period? Well Indigestion...


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Heh heh......yeah, I guess it could cause that too.

Rob


----------



## gennylight01 (Apr 11, 2015)

I hate to tell you all but it has nothing to do with the fob. Its the button on the trunk lid. Mine was doing it as well and it all started with that button. I couldn't use it to open trunk but my key fob would which leads me to believe the actuator works fine. The button does not work anymore and as stated by others I would come out of work or a store to find my trunk open. I pulled the fuse out to prevent this. And the reason I'm on this forum is because I want to know where to buy that button bc I cannot find it ANYWHERE!!!!!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

gennylight01 said:


> I hate to tell you all but it has nothing to do with the fob. Its the button on the trunk lid.


Correct, its the water getting into the switch shorting it out causing the trunk to pop and eventually the switch to fail. The two shot relay mentioned in this thread(which I have on my car) is just a bandaid fix for the real cause. 

Here is a link to the _*How-To: Replace Trunk Switch*_, which as of march 2015 shows the part number as: 95093127

Hope that helps!


----------



## CrankyTrucker (Jul 12, 2020)

This is fun...... 

2011 LT
75,000 KM (45,000 miles) approx

As a long haul trucker I find this very irritating.
When I get back from my trips I regularly find my trunk open. This also happens randomly when I am home.
When not driving the keys are hung on a hook either at home or in my truck and in both cases this is at least 100 feet away from the car.
I found the TSB (PI0924A) which is great that they have a solution, but what about the cost for this repair?


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2016)

Try removing the battery from the key fob and see if it stops doing it. There could be a short or unusual wear. If it stops opening, then the fob is faulty. If it keeps opening, then it's probably the issue in the bulletin....


----------

